# Luces secuenciales son control de luminosidad



## oziriz (Nov 4, 2010)

hola a todos... queria pedirles ayuda con este 'tarea' jeje

yo se que las exigencias del circuito no son coherentes pero es solo una tarea para demostrar que estamos aprendiendo jeje

lo que se pide con luces secuenciales a 220VAC con control de luminosidad independiente para cada una...
la parte secuencial la tengo resulta con un PIC
la cuestion es que el control de luminosidad debe ser impecable...los disparos con sincronismo...
entonces mis dudas estan en la transicion de 5vcc del PIC a 12v rectificados sin filtrar del circuito de sincronismo...
no he podido simularlo el circuito...esperaba que me puedan ayudar...
todo lo que va del zener para adelante es el circuito de disparo con el que ya trabaje en practicas anteriores y me ha funcionado a la perfeccion mis dudas esta en la otra parte...

lo que quise simular inicialmente fue con un generador de funciones en onda cuadrada representar una salida del PIC y esta señal me encienda mi lampara con su dimmer opto-triac...si esto funcionaba bien, era solo repetir el circuito 3 veces y reemplazar el generador de func por el PIC (la parte del opto triac solo la puse para que lo entiendan, en realidad solo pensaba fijarme los disparos en la resistencia con el osciloscopio)

EDITO: se me ocurrio algo mas inteligente...seguimos representando una salida del PIC con un generador de funciones, pero esta vez lo llevamos directo a un dimmer de 220VAC...esta bien asi???


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 26, 2015)

apoyarme con el circuito secuencial deseo colocarle transistores a cada salida, deseo colocar 10 led a cada sallda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

Fijate que ya hay post sobre auto fantástico :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-auto-fantastico-9156/#post44660


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 26, 2015)

ok-------quiero saber como adicionarle transistores para 10 leds por cada salida ...... es por eso que pido apoyo,,,,, al lugar que me envías esta cerrado el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

Te pegué el link de un post con los transistores que pedís !

El post no está cerrado  , no se puede responder a preguntas viejas , pero si se pueden hacer preguntas nuevas 


Ver el archivo adjunto 3242

Ver el archivo adjunto 3242


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 26, 2015)

puedo colocar 16  transistores---por eso adjunto esquema,,apoyeme por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

Yo ahí veo solo 10 salidas.

De que color serían los leds ?


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 26, 2015)

los diodos son azules si observa hay 16 led y lo que deseo es que cada salida pueda colocar 10 leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

Sigo viendo 16 leds conectados a 10 salidas ! 

Se pueden conectar de a tres en serie con una resistencia de protección de 100 Ohms , y cada conjunto manejado por un transistor :


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2015)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

En tu mensaje *#2* Dices:
apoyarme con el circuito secuencial deseo colocarle transistores a cada salida, deseo colocar 10 led a cada sallda

En tu mensaje *#3* Dices:
quiero saber como adicionarle transistores para 10 leds por cada salida

Y, Finalmente, en tu mensaje *#6*  Dices:
puedo colocar 16 transistores.

Hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas en el circuito que se mira en el documento .PDF que adjuntaste en tu mensaje *#2*.

El 4017 que estás utilizando no puede proporcionar la suficiente corriente para encender LED’s. supongo que por esa razón quieres agregarle transistores y aumentar la cantidad de LED´s a tu circuito.

Qué características eléctricas tienen esos LED´s que pretendes utilizar ?? (VF e IF).
Con cuánto voltaje vas a polarizarlos ??
Cómo pretendes conectar esos 10 o 16 LED’s por cada salida del 4017 ??
A)- En serie ??.
B)- En paralelo ??.
C)- En serie-paralelo ??

Es imposible responder a las anteriores preguntas sin saber lo que *Tú* tienes en mente.
De que se pueden conectar 10 o 16 transistores al 4017 se puede pero hay que conocer las características eléctricas de la carga (Transistores y LED’s).

Lo que te sugiero es que hagas un bosquejo en el ISIS de Proteus.
Selecciona un transistor NPN que soporte una IC de digamos 0.5 Amp.
Conecta una resistencia de la base, digamos de 4.7K, a la salida del 4017 y en el colector conecta los 10 o 16 LED’s; los cátodos hacia el colector y los ánodos hacia el VCC.
Estos LED’s los puedes conectar como A)-, B)-, o C)-.

De cualquier modo necesitas responder a las preguntas antes mencionadas.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 27, 2015)

Mr carlos, observa el pdf y te das cuenta que hay 16 led(10 leds azules desde D1-D10 y después observa 6 leds tambien azules D11-D16), deseo colocar 10 leds a cada salida de los led     
 D1-D16, pero la corriente no es suficiente y deseo colocar transistores ---pero no se como conectarlo----es por eso mi interrogante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

A éste circuito :

Ver el archivo adjunto 3242

Le quitas la resistencia de 270R y en lugar de cada led le pones éste arreglo con resistencias de 100 Ohms :






Solo que podrás poner de a tres , o sea o 9 o 12 leds.

Saludos !


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 27, 2015)

MrCarlos. te envió archivo según tu explicación pero los led D11-D16 no sigue  la secuencia original


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

No sigue la secuencia original porque no están conectados como el original.

Tienes conectado Así:
Q0, R2 a Base Q1.
Colector De Q1 a Base De Q11

Pero debe estar conectado Así:
Q0, R2 a Base De Q1.
Q0, Rx a Base De Q11.
Y Así para todos los transistores de la parte inferior de tu nuevo diseño.
O sea: las bases de los transistores: Q11 hasta Q16 NO se conectan a los colectores de los transistores de la parte superior de tu nuevo diseño.
Se conectan a las salidas del 4017 con sus respectivas resistencias.

Supongo que en cada colector vas a conectar 10 LED’s. O no es así ??

Qué opinas de los circuitos que te ha adjuntado DOSMETROS??

No has respondido a las preguntas de mi mensaje #10.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 28, 2015)

gracias MrCarlos voy hacer los cambios  que me indicas y en relación
 al apoyo de dosmetro, voy a utilizar su esquema para 9 leds.
cualquier consulta o duda les escribo


----------

